# Gravel Racing's Power Team



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Most people riding these events are just hoping to finish with a respectable time, but a few teams are in it to win it and this is one of them:

Meet the Team Sky of gravel cycling | VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Ted King won Dirty Kanza this year and in 2016. Here's his thoughts on the tactics employed by teams like this and how they may influence the future of gravel racing:

Ted King: Team tactics change the spirit of gravel | VeloNews.com


----------

